# Low FPS in CoD4



## sgatland (Aug 12, 2005)

I am averaging around 30-50 fps in my game and i want to know if there is anything i can do to increase this, cos atm im getting a lot of FPS lag, and it really mucks my gaming up to the point that i cant really play properly. When i look up to the sky it shoots up to about 70-80, but 99% of the time it is in the red. It is even dropping to below 15 at some points and then i cant really do anything.

Below are my PC specs:

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Hard Drive: Radeon X1550 Series
Video Card: Radeon X1550 Series (512mb)

My current in-game screen resolution is set to 800x600, and even if i lower it i still experience the same FPS around 30-40. I also have everything turned off aswell or set to low, yet this still doesnt help

Any help would be much appreciated as it is really irritating now.

Thnx


----------



## gamewolf (Nov 6, 2007)

What OS are you running? Also, make sure you don't have any Anti-Virus or Firewalls running in the background as well as other programs. Sometimes these can interfere with games.


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

It's a bit strange that you're getting those results as you hit the recommended specs on a lot of your hardware. 

First thing is that if you are using vista, the problem may lay with the memory. 1GB is on the low side for vista, 2GB should show a big improvement. If you're using XP then this is unlikely to be an issue.

Second thing, and you do this anyway, is to update your version of direct x to the latest from the microsoft website and get the latest graphics card drivers from the ATI website.

Finally, I'd agree that anti-virus or firewall programs can cause programs to have periodic lag. Best check those are off.


----------



## sgatland (Aug 12, 2005)

My O/S is Windows XP Home. I have AVG Anit Virus running, and Zone Alarm firewall (internet settings at medium). I did update my GFX Crad drivers but that had no affect so i rolled them back.

I havent updated my Direct X at all, but i think i have the latest version, but will check anyways.

I did go to a site that actually checks ur system spec to see if it passes or fails to play certain games and on CoD4 i do meet the minimum required spec, but on the recommended i fail on my CPU and GFX Card. It says i need a CPU of 2.4 GHz, where as mine is 2.01GHz, and the GFX card it says i need Radeon X1800 or higher, but my current card is Radeon X1550 (512mb) AGP. Yes my system is around 5 years old, thats why im using a AGP GFX Card.

If i dont have any anti virus or firewall running whilst i play CoD4, wouldnt i run the risk of being hacked, and getting viruses more easily? 

Any more ideas wat i can do to increase my FPS, without actually updating my hardware?

Thnx


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I found this... I haven't used it but it seems to get an increase on some ppl's fps.

http://www.cod4forums.com/index.php?showtopic=2559


----------



## sgatland (Aug 12, 2005)

Any more help?


----------



## johnsonwk2 (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't mean to steal your thread...but I've been trying to find out the console command to view my fps and I can't figure it out.


----------



## hawk1220 (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you have your graphic card driver installed?


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

sgatland said:


> My O/S is Windows XP Home. I have AVG Anit Virus running, and Zone Alarm firewall (internet settings at medium). I did update my GFX Crad drivers but that had no affect so i rolled them back.


I'd suggest keeping your drivers at the latest version. Even if it seems like they had no effect. It could be a combination of factors causing a problem.


sgatland said:


> I havent updated my Direct X at all, but i think i have the latest version, but will check anyways.


http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en

This is for version 9c which should be recent enough.


sgatland said:


> If i dont have any anti virus or firewall running whilst i play CoD4, wouldnt i run the risk of being hacked, and getting viruses more easily?
> 
> Any more ideas wat i can do to increase my FPS, without actually updating my hardware?
> 
> Thnx


You stand more risk without protection from bad programs, but it'll be minimal. Most dodgy stuff happens while looking at the internet or downloading files. Give the above a shot and hopefully you'll get some improvement.

A cheap idea for hardware improvement? An extra 1GB RAM. Should improve the situation.


----------

